# Variety of woods



## The100road (Apr 9, 2017)

finished upsome more elk calls today for a sale to my brothers coworker. Cocobolo, Red Mallee burl, ABW & buckeye w/ turquoise. 

And started on my very first turkey pot call!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 9, 2017)

The lot of them look super nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice looking bunch of calls. Good luck on your first pot call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 9, 2017)

Good lucking group of calls nice finish on the open reed predator calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like you are off to a good start. Great looking elk calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 9, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Good lucking group of calls nice finish on the open reed predator calls



Thanks! Out here in the west we actually use them a lot as open reed elk calls. I have them tuned in for elk pretty well.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 9, 2017)

Seen open reed elk but never tried to make one, only done the bite reed cow calls,


----------

